# الفترة بين ادم و موسى



## ilyas (27 مارس 2010)

سؤالي باختصار كم سنة حسب الكتاب المقدس بين آدم و النبي موسى فقط


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: مين يملك الجواب*



> سؤالي باختصار كم سنة *حسب الكتاب المقدس* بين آدم و النبي موسى فقط


فين اساسا ذكرت تلك الفترة لكى اجيبك ؟​


----------



## ilyas (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: مين يملك الجواب*

يا سيد molka مش انت لي دكرتها انت اساسا تهربت ولم تجبني رغم انني الحيت عليك وترجيتك لان المعلومة دي حيترتب عليها خلاصي 
ارجوا ان تتقبل اسئلتي وان تجيب عليها بصدر رحب


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: مين يملك الجواب*



> يا سيد molka مش انت لي دكرتها انت اساسا تهربت ولم تجبني


اية يابنى ؟
مش فاهم حاجة ومش فاكر حاجة من الكلام دة ؟
فين دة ؟؟
انا اتكلمت عن المسافة الزمنية بين أدم وموسى ؟


فين الكلام دة حصل عشان انا مش فاكر ؟​


----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: مين يملك الجواب*



ilyas قال:


> سؤالي باختصار كم سنة حسب الكتاب المقدس بين آدم و النبي موسى فقط



أنا مش قلت لك قبل كده حوالي أكتر من 4200 سنة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: مين يملك الجواب*



johnnie قال:


> أنا مش قلت لك قبل كده حوالي أكتر من 4200 سنة؟



هههههههههه
يبقى انت مش انا
دة اتلخبط فينا وخادها بالألوان ههههههههه
عشان لونا زى بعض هههههه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: مين يملك الجواب*



> أنا مش قلت لك قبل كده حوالي أكتر من 4200 سنة؟


 
*أستاذ جوني كيف علمت هذا ؟ *


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2010)

الكتاب المقدس لم يُحدد الفترة التي بين ادم و موسى.
الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على حقبات من بعد طرد ادم من الجنة و يقدرها البعض بحدود بضعة الاف عن طريقة حسابة أعمار الأشخاص و انسالهم. لكن هذا لا يعني بالضرورة أن الخليقة بدأت بخلال هذا الحساب، لان مرحلة ادم قبل الطرد غير مُحددة زمنياً


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (28 مارس 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

عزيزي ماي روك,,

اكثرية العلماء كما تعلم ترجح ان عمر الخليقة هو ~ 6000 سنة . و اعتقد ان سنوات ادم هي تماما ما قاله الكتاب المقدس عنها:

 "5 فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ آدَمَ الَّتِي عَاشَهَا تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَمَاتَ. "

سلام و نعمة,,


----------



## nanalove (28 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمة .. 

منذ آدم الى موت يوسف 2369 سنة 
ومنذ موت يوسف الى ولادة موسى 64 سنة 
ومنذ ولادة موسى الى الخروج 80 سنة 
يبقى المجموع 2513
واسفار موسى الخمسة تشمل على التاريخ من آدم الى وصول الاسرائيليين الى ارض كنعان .. وكان بين آدم وموسى خمسة اجيال وهم 
 1-متوشالح عاصر آدم 243 سنة 
2-سام عاصر متوشالح 98 سنة 
3-اسحق عاصر سام 50 سنة 
4-لاوي عاصر اسحق 34 سنة 
5-قهات بن لاوي عاصر عاش 133 سنة ويحتمل انه عاصر موسى او ان اباه لاوي عاصر ابنه عمرام الذي عاصر موسى .. لانه كان من موت لاوي الى ولادة موسى 42 سنة وكان بينهما شخصان من طوال الاعمار وهما قهات عاش 133 سنة وعمرام عاش 137 سنة .


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2010)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع,,
> 
> عزيزي ماي روك,,
> 
> ...


 
كلامك غير مضبوط يا عزيزي
ال 6000 سنة هي تقدير للسنين من ادم و الى وقتنا الحالي تقريباً و ليست عمر الخليقة
الله خلق بصورة تدريجية و لا يوجد ذكر للفترة التي بين خلق الارض و ادم


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (29 مارس 2010)

سلام للجميع..



my rock قال:


> كلامك غير مضبوط يا عزيزي
> ال 6000 سنة هي تقدير للسنين من ادم و الى وقتنا الحالي تقريباً و ليست عمر الخليقة
> الله خلق بصورة تدريجية و لا يوجد ذكر للفترة التي بين خلق الارض و ادم



تماما,, فأنا اتكلم عن "الخليقة" اي البشرية. أما الارض و الكون فهما اقدم بكثير و لا يوجد اي اشارة لعمرها.

لان السؤال كان عن الفترة بين ادم و موسى و ليس بين خلق "الارض" و موسى.

سلام و نعمة.


----------



## m.fyez (30 مارس 2010)

عمر آدم المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس هو الذى عشه على الأرض من بعد طرده من الجنة ، أما عمره منذ خلقته وحتى خلق حواء ؛ ثم الفنرة التى قضياها فى الجنة فهى غير محددة ولم يذكر الكتاب المقدس عنها شيئا . 
وبالنسبة للأجيال بعد ذلك فهناك أجيال أو أعمار لم تذكر لأن الكتاب المقدس ليس سجلا تاريخيا ولكنه يهتم بالأشخاص الذين لهم دور محدد فى قصة الفداء منذ العهد القديم


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (30 مارس 2010)

سلام للجميع,,



m.fyez قال:


> عمر آدم المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس هو الذى عشه على الأرض من بعد طرده من الجنة ، أما عمره منذ خلقته وحتى خلق حواء ؛ ثم الفنرة التى قضياها فى الجنة فهى غير محددة ولم يذكر الكتاب المقدس عنها شيئا .
> وبالنسبة للأجيال بعد ذلك فهناك أجيال أو أعمار لم تذكر لأن الكتاب المقدس ليس سجلا تاريخيا ولكنه يهتم بالأشخاص الذين لهم دور محدد فى قصة الفداء منذ العهد القديم



و هل نسيت يا عزيزي ان الجنة كانت على الارض؟

فما قاله الكتاب المقدس : 
"5 فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ آدَمَ الَّتِي عَاشَهَا تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَمَاتَ. 

قاله عن عمر ادم " الارضي" , فلم يكن ادم " سماوي" حتى نحذف ايام الجنة الارضية.

سلام و نعمة.


----------



## m.fyez (30 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمة ... أرجو مراجعة تك 2 : 7 - 15 ، 17 ستجد أن المعنى الذى يفهم منه هو أن آدم قد خلق قبل وجود الجنة ، ثم خلقه الله ، ثم نقله إلى الجنة ......الخ ، وهذه الفترات الزمنية غير معروفة كما أن الكثيرين سيختلفون فى تفسير هذه الآيات ... والآراء ستختلف فى التفسير ، وإلا فأرجو أن تفسر لى وجود عظام لبشر من الآف السنين ؟


----------



## جاليلليو (31 مارس 2010)

صباح الخير 
يا جماعة وحدة وحدة
1-الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب تاريخ
2- العلم الذي ذكر ان اقدم هيكل يعود لمليون سنة قد يكون خاطئ فهو ليس يقيني 100% فانتم تلاحظون انه كل شوية يقولوا دي هي اقدم مومياء او اقدم هيكل وهطذا يعني انهم لم يستقروا بعد على اقدم هيكل للانسان !!!!!!!  
3- ماذا لو قلنا ان الكتاب المقدس خاطئ حسب العلم وبعد مدة اكتشفنا ان العلم هو المخطئ حيكون ايه مصير الملايين الذين خرجوا من المسيحية بسبب هذا الاكتشاف الخاطئ
ارجو تعليق مفيد ومقنع
4- على فكرة طريقة حساب الاجيال بعد آدم للاخ ممتازة فهي دقيقة جدا  فقد ذكرهم بالاسماء و الاعمار فردا فردا وبحسب ترتيب الكتاب المقدس


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مارس 2010)

لاحظوا يعني انه الحساب بين ادم و موسي مش دقيق بسبب تجاهل و سقوط اجيال و ماهو مذكور هو الاساسي جدا فقط او الذي له دور في العهد القديم او الفداء فقط

الحساب بين موسي و ادم داخله عده اجيال باطبع سقطت فليس الموضوع مجرد سته الالاف سنه ثم ان عمر الانسان العاقل العاقل الحالي ليس قديما مثل عمر الحيوانات و عمر الارض الجيولوجي

هل كان هناك حضاره متطوره منذ مليون سنه مثلا مثل الحضاره المصريه او الكلدانيه

اشك!


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (31 مارس 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

الاخوة الاحباء,,

من اراد ان يتتبع اخبار اعمار الهياكل العظمية فليبحث و يعرف عن خطا الطرق المستعملة و بالذات الكربون المشع 14.

و حتى لا ندخل في مناقشات علمية و معقدة و كلها تعتمد كلمة " فرضية" و نظرية, ناخذ ابسط دليل على عمر الانسان الا و هو عدم وجود اي حضارة عمرها اكثر من ستة الاف عام!

لا يوجد و لا دليل علمي من قريب او من بعيد عن وجود " تجمعات" لهياكل عظمية تعود لحقبة قبل ستة الاف سنة.

من لديه عكس ذلك فليعلمنا شاكرا.

ايضا من قال ان هناك فجوات في سفر التكوين؟ هل من دليل لنناقشه؟

فتسلسل المواليد في سفر التكوين يجعل من الأمر مستحيلاً لوجود أي فجوات وذلك يعود إلى  البناء المترابط ويدلنا ذلك على وجود 1,656 سنة ما بين الخلق والطوفان .

فالمواليد المذكورة و الاعمار المذكورة في هذا السفر لم توضع اعتباطيا و الا لكان السؤال: لماذا شاء الروح القدس ان يضعها؟ 


سلام و نعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مارس 2010)

مانا قولتها دي 

هل كان يوجد حضاره راقيه معقده يزيد عمرها عن عشر الالاف عام

الجواب لا يوجد


----------



## جاليلليو (31 مارس 2010)

سلام للكل 
يا جماعة نحسبها وحدة وحدة
1- ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس لم ياتي اعتباطا فقد ذكروا باسمائهم واعمارهم بدقة اي ان الذي كتبهم يعلم جيدا ماذا يكتب ولا خلاف في تفسير كلامه
2- عدم وجود حضارات قديمة لا علاقة له بوجود الانسان !!! لان آدم لم يكن له حضارة وسكان استراليا لا توجد لهم حضارة فالعلم يقول ان هناك بشر عاشوا على شكل حيوانات كسكان ادغال افريقيا و الامازون و لا حضارة لهم الى الآن اي عدم ارتباط وجود الانسان بالحضارة 
4- المشكلة حلها اعتقد انه في العلم واسلوبه في معرفة عمر الانسان فهي اما فرضيات تحتمل الصح و الخطأ او ان العلم ليس يقيني فقد نكتشف بعد مدة ان طريقة الكربون 14 طريقة لا اساس لها  او ان الهياكل التي وجدت كانت لقرود وليست لبشر ومن يدري ؟؟؟؟؟
3- بقي لي سؤال لمن لديه الجواب او يخالفني الراي وهو : هل هناك من العلماء من يشكك في عمر الانسان المكتشف حاليا ومن هو هذا العالم ؟


----------

